# how to develop a muscular pit?



## malmon (Feb 24, 2009)

Besides regular exercise, what supplements can i give to bulk up the muscles of my pit?


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

A good sire and dam 

Muscle build is primarily genetics.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats not how it works. You can give steriods but that would be the worst idea every.

regular exercise and bulky usually dont go together, you dog needs to "work out" not just go on walks and so on.

The best thing you can give your dog is a six star food. Food will make the biggest difference for your dog. Supplements, meh, I use Nu Vet plus, but supplements are often used for other reasons, not muslce mass.

So, what are you feeding? How much are you feeding? What is regular exercise for you and your pooch?


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

also, pits are not "bulky". They are lean, "ripped", more like an athlete than a body builder.

Now if you have an ambully, then you have more of a body builder dog.

Any pics? Do you have your dogs pedigree? That will also play a big role


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> Thats not how it works. You can give steriods but that would be the worst idea every.
> 
> regular exercise and bulky usually dont go together, you dog needs to "work out" not just go on walks and so on.
> 
> ...


i second this. 
i also use nuvet plus vitamins but for the immune support not muscle mass, they wont add any muscle.

get a springpole or a flirtpole. Peanut LOVES fetch he will do it for hours


----------



## malmon (Feb 24, 2009)

I feed him 1cup of holistic lamb and rice meal with half a cup of sawdust(meat shavings from the butcher)for added protein 2x a day.what kind of "work-outs" would you suggest for a 4 mos old pit?he is a standard type of pitbull because he's lean and tall to be a bully.I'm not so sure about his pedigree but the owner of the sire told me that it was a dozer line, are you familiar with that bloodline?


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

my opinion on the subject is that 4 months is a lil young for workouts, may stunt growth, but if you want to add a lil muscle, swimming is great and like everyone said protein in food. i mean, just think about urself, what makes you gain muscle... they may be a dog, but they work alot like us. workout and protein is the best way to be fit (legally). and like us, long runs and alot of non stop workin out is going to lean you up, but short strenuous workouts build muscle. i recommend swimming and maybe springpole when old enough... and genetics does have a something to do with it, but thats not the only thing, unlike some people would like you to believe... but thats just my opinion.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

flirt pole for the younger dog. They love it. Swimming is excellent


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hes only 4 months old, let him be a puppy. you can really do a pups body damage by working it to hard at such a young age. i have a 4 month old pup and all i do is prepare the pup to work later. what i mean by this is introduce the dog to flirt poles, work its prey drive the most you can, start introducing it to a mill and get it comfortable on it. you can start getting it used to wp but rember its still just a bbay and its bones are growing... dont over do it.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

At 4 months old, he shouldn't be very fat, but he shouldn't be "conditioned" either. Just let him develop and grow. No hard core exercise. 

Once he is 12 months plus, then long fast walks, swimming (if available and weather is right), flirt pole, and fetch are all really good exercises.


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

4 MONTHS IS JUST WAY 2 YOUNG IS LIKE HAVING A KID LET HIM BE A KID LET HIM GROW IMA TE U A SAYIN THAT A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE SAYS (ANY PUPPY LOOKS TIGHT BUT LET HIM OR HER GET TO A YEAR ) PRACTICALLY LET HIM BE A BABY THATZ MY OPINION AND THE FOOD UR GIVING HIM WILL HELP ALOT MAN TRUST ME


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i agree with everyone else he is far to young to condition him. just let him play like a regular puppy for now and that should be sufficient for him to exercise for now. i think that it is a pretty good idea that you are looking into exercises for condtioning now for when he is older so you are ready when the time is right. its good to educate yourself on condtioning options.

i started introducing Peanut to workouts when he was 10 months old. we started with longer walks and more frequent. springpole and flirtpole play. by far his favorite thing is fetch. he could do it for hours if i let him.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't want my dogs bulky but to have developed muscle. The best thing I find is genetics. Other then that try a good diet and exercise. Although I see it said pup is only 4 months old so I really wouldn't worry about it right now.


----------



## malmon (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the info!sorry, i'm a newbie in having a pitbull as a pet and i don't know what the heck is a flirtpole/springpole:hammer:can you teach me to make a do-it-yourself flirtpole/springpole?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The pup is way too young to be worried about this; let him play and be a pup. AS others have said what he will be is mainly genetics. You can make him the best of what he can genetically be with proper food and exercise.

Screwing around and adding things to a pup's diet can throw off overall nutritional levels in the diet making for improper growth rate . Unless you know exactly what you are doing adding things can do much more harm than good IMO.

If you do a quick forum search there are picts of dogs with spring poles and flirt poles.

Just remember the pup's joints and bones are still growing so excessive jumping and any other strenuous exercise can be harmful.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

malmon said:


> thanks for the info!sorry, i'm a newbie in having a pitbull as a pet and i don't know what the heck is a flirtpole/springpole:hammer:can you teach me to make a do-it-yourself flirtpole/springpole?


Easy and cheap baby. There are links all over the internet about them.

I'm no expert, but mine work great for tiring out my maniac dog.

I made the spring pole out of 8 feet of nylon rope, a garage door spring and a knotted up rag to bite on. I attach mine to a fire hydrant, but most of the ones you see are hung from trees.

The flirt pole is like an old home-made fishing pole about 8 feet long with like six feet of line, i used camping tent string. I think most people just use long flexible plastic pipe and drill a hole in it and knot the string though and tie a toy or rag to the other end of it and then you just tease the crap out of the dog.

Everything I've ever read about this stuff says not to work the dog too hard while they're still growing.

the very best exercise I have found though, is getting another dog the same age and intensity and let them beat the hell out of each other for a couple hours without getting to serious or drawing too much blood. My friend has a very intense pointer and she runs like the wind and is very tough. Jaymo chases her and chases her and by the end of the day, doesn't even want food or water.


----------



## malmon (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it bad to give water immediately after walking for 30-45mins?is it a myth or a fact?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok here is a little info ur pup is too young would u give steroids or performance inhancers o a four month old baby or a todler i think not.


second off if your dog is an american pitbull terrier you should expect him to weigh id say around 50 to 65 pounds give or take the general range is 40 to 65 depending on gender. apbts arent supposed to be bulky dogs they are eant to be well muscled but lean muscle not bulk muscle. this is a highly athletic breed which call for a lean muscled body not bulky bulky can get in the way of athleticism (if thats not a real word you know what i mean) personally i do not think anyone should giving their dog any kind of performancce inhancers or steroids unless vet reccomened for some health issue. i mean if you think about it, it is still cheating i mean i know a horse isnt a pitbull but i knew someone who was caught "cheating" because they were giving their race horse performance inhabcers. just let your dog be your dog breed standards do not call for a haevy muscled bulky pit but a lean muscled athletic dog.

if you want a bulky dog i'd say your breed is more along the lines of an maerican bully.


----------

